# $9 - cheap dremel (rotary) tool



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Saw this in the canadian tire online store:









Jobmate 36-piece Rotary Tool Kit

Sale: $9.00
Reg: $29.99

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443281685&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

At $9, it's a great tool to have, and if the salt kills it, no worries, it was just $9!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ok, i know i just whined about cheap tools in another thread but that's awesome. in stores only, glad i can see the Tire from my balcony...


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I had one of these when I was doing drywall full time. Great tool for around the house but don't plan on working it too hard...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah a good dremel is agreat useful tool in any trade/hobby...

HOWEVER - DO NOT BUY THIS JOBMATE P.O.S

I got one last year, and was using it, not even hard or rough, and it would start up the following time I went to use it, traded it for another one, lasted about a month and died again.... I have a routine of taking it back, my latest One I won't even take back, the housing cracked when I ran it at full speed :\


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I still drywall on the side and you can't beat the roto zip. Mine has done over 20 full homes and still runs like a champ!
$60 at home depot and you will never burn it out unless your in a trade.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

meh, I'm getting one anyways, since I plan on ruining it with salt.

I do however also plan on getting a proper dremel tool. Just nice to have one that's essentially disposable.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought that on sale a while ago. It comes in very handy for what it is intended to do.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have had nothing but troubles w/Dremels. The Anniversary Ed'n didn't even work for 2nd use and the 3 XPR400s didn't even work out of the box. The best one was the original ~10years ago but someone stole that.

I tried the MasterCraft and it's been a workhorse.

JME


----------

